#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Эксперимент (2010)

## Шавырин

Фильм снят по мотивам романа Марио Джордано «Черный ящик» (Black Box, 1999) и основан на реальных событиях Стэнфордского тюремного эксперимента.



http://yandex.ru/video/search?text=%...%BD%D1%82+2010

----------

